# 15.5 briggs ohv won't stay running



## lawnmowerman69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello I have a Briggs and Stratton 15.5 HP OHV engine. It will run fine if I have the ideal at half way or less. If I move the throttle over half way if coughs and sputters and dies and blow white smoke out the air intake. I have cleaned the carburetor, changed head, valves, and also lapped the valves. Put on a new gas filter, air filter, and still nothing still does the same thing. I have also adjusted the valve clearance for the intake and the exhaust. I have also even run sea foam through the motor by putting some in the gas tank and still nothing changed. I can run full throttle if the motor is cold but warms up then coughs and sputters and dies. If anyone can help me please email me at [email protected] or call me at 815-708-4810 and ask for rob. Please leave message if you call and no answer. Thanks rob


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

might want to check your coil-my JD had the sxame problem about a year ago.

as it heats up, the coil has a tendency to "break down" (i have no clue what that means), which results in no spark. as for the white smoke, i have no idea. hope this helps a bit


----------



## lawnmowerman69 (Apr 9, 2012)

So did your JD run if the idle was half way or less? Did the JD die if you moved the throttle above half way?


----------



## lawnmowerman69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks i will try a different coil and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

lawnmowerman69 said:


> So did your JD run if the idle was half way or less? Did the JD die if you moved the throttle above half way?


if i was at low speed, it ran fine. as i increased the engine speed, it started dying unless i choked it


----------

